# What do you do in this case.



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Belly up-your post got me to remembering some guys who got the upwind turd up close and personal--in their blind! They were pretty widely known as @-holes and unfortunately fpr them while they werent there one day,(usually coming in 10 minutes after shooting time began) someone or a dog laid a stinkin' log right in their blind. They did not return the next year to lay claim to the area.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

I gave up the sport for three years (this year being my first back) because of a near fist fight over a field. The land owner flat told both groups whoever is there first hunts. We got up at 3:30 and beat the other group. When they showed up and got shined off all hell broke loose. They were flaming *******s that wanted to fist fight over a ******* corn field. Unreal. :sad:

It just wasn't fun anymore at that point.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I heard of someone who had a blind on a public lake pour gasoline on it to get a guy out of it one morning.


----------

